# Name my rat!



## AllegroAssai (Jul 21, 2011)

1. Mundungus

2. Greyback

3. Scabbers


or others, but only from the Potterverse ;D


----------



## AllegroAssai (Jul 21, 2011)

Here he is!


----------



## prairieorchid (Jul 19, 2011)

oh dear.....he's adorable!!


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

2 of my rats are named after HP characters Victor Krum and Scabbers and my kitten is named Luna from Hp too


----------



## HollandTaylor (Aug 28, 2011)

Patronus - he looks like plenty of happy positive energy lol


----------



## SlashGlambert (Aug 24, 2011)

Scabbers like Ron's rat?  cute. 
I love HP names. Male HP names that are cute: Harry, Weasley (or one them  ), Neville, Draco, Kingsley. Whatever you name him will be awesome


----------



## AllegroAssai (Jul 21, 2011)

Trevor Greyback it is!!!


----------



## Nienor (May 1, 2010)

Is this wee boy infected with ear mites ? Ears look kinda strange ..


----------



## AllegroAssai (Jul 21, 2011)

He is. We are in treatment already. Love him anyway.


----------

